
Possible missing Boeing 777 #MH370 horizontal stabilizer found off Mozambique - bootload
http://www.airlive.net/breaking-possible-boeing-777-mh370-horizontal-stabilizer-found-off-mozambique/
======
bootload
more images:
[https://twitter.com/CNNJason/status/705127022222299136](https://twitter.com/CNNJason/status/705127022222299136)

